# Hello



## jsbluegirl (Aug 13, 2002)

HI , 

I am starting Johnson & Wales in the fall i was wondering if anyone could give me some helpful hints. you know Do's and Don'ts. Is that school all that it is cracked up to be.... An inquiring mind wants to know.........so any little bit of info helps. 


TY,


----------



## chefgbs (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi jsbluegirl,

I don't know much about the school you are going to except that it is not as good as the CIA. (just kidding)

Anyway, no matter what school you are going to, the advice I'd like to give you is the advice I was given when I went to school. Keep your eyes and ears open, and your mouth closed. It's a very good way to learn. 

Having said that, get to know the chefs. They will teach you what they are told to teach you. They will probably have a lifetime of experiences that isn't covered by the curriculum. Chefs are usually more than willing to share their experiences with their students.

DO - work and study hard
DO - ask intelligent questions
DO - take advantage of the library
DO - study the masters

DON"T - challenge the chef even if you know he's wrong
DON"T - party TOO much
DON"T - appear to be a kiss up
DON"T - make excuses for your mistakes


Good luck to you.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

jsbluejeangirl,i would suggest that you look at becoming a chef as a long term career.Some people think it`s just a job,they are very,very wrong.You start off as a cook,you may in the future,due to promotions etc,become a manager,i.e.executive chef.
This usually happens as you gain more experience and qualifications.I know some chefs who spend most of their working day in an office.
I always remember two quotes:
1) "The first ten years are the hardest,then you get better."
There is such a lot to learn,but it`s worth it!
This came from a British chef called Richard Sheppard.He`s involved in a number of catering organisations and judges chef competitions.

2) "Professional cookery is where art and science meet."
This came from one of my chef/tutors when i began training nearly twenty years ago.

Good luck with your course(s) and best wishes for the future,Leo.


----------

